# Cat tree



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I was on Craigslist and stumbled upon someone who sells cat trees. I already have one, an armakat (right?) and the 3 cats love it! But I was thinking... His one has a tunnel and more scoops which they may enjoy more... Would it be worth switching? It's about $130 and I bought my current one for the same price on Amazon. I could probably sell it for $90 or so. Or maybe keep both? I'm not sure if my family would be happy with that idea haha.

My current one:








It has the rope scratcher, toys, and the faux covering. They don't use the bottom levels at all. I put it together, my cats love sleeping on top of the box. (generic photo)

The new one I'm Looking at:







Not sure what the covering is, looks good though, variety of colors, rope, all the cool things.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Get both then donate the one you don't want to me. :wiggle


----------



## Keikuru (Sep 7, 2014)

Heya,

I bought my cat tree at my local non kill shelter. If your local shelter sell those, it could be a good idea to check out their selection of cat trees because the profit of the sale will go to them.

I don't mean to be a pest or anything, just making a suggestion XD


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

No problem, I could check it out but usually they're overpriced where I've looked. 

Haha how many cat trees do you have already? X3


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

In all of your opinions,via there one that you think caters to cats needs more? I really like the cradle and tunnel of the one I wanna buy


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My cat would personally like the one you have. He doesn't like the half circle shape.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Really? I thought most cats love circular things?


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

I've never heard of one of those. Plus it sounds like they would be more expensive there.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm looking into getting a 2nd tree. I'm not sure what I want yet. The empty space is not as large as the current spot. I'm wondering if I would get a larger tree, if I put the new one in the old spot and moved the old tree, if she would have an issue with that. 

What do you all think?


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I personally would buy the second one if it's covered in carpet (as it appears to be). My cats don't scratch sisal but LOVE carpet. I currently have a cat tree from armarkat, one of my cat does nothing with it, the other one does lay on one of the platforms. It's a really expensive bed lol. I will only buy carpet covered ones from now on. The carpet might not last as long as sisal, not sure. my cats would not lay IN any of the tunnels (they don't lay in the little house on the armarkat either), but they would lay on the half circle things or at least the top one.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Sherry- I think they'd enjoy a new spot, at least they still have the old tree as a familiar thing. 

I'm wondering if I can find a second spot to put s tree and if my family would possibly allow it.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I had a look at Petsmart last night. They had the perfect one. And it is covered in carpet. But at $159 I just don't know. So I had decided ok, let's just get that one at Petsmart and be done with it. So back I go and almost get it and think, boy that is alot of money. Who knows I may just break down and get it this weekend. Or if I was smart wait for a sale, but with my luck that one would be sold out. 

I have looks at the armarkat ones and I don't think I like that material they use. I would rather pay a little more and get carpet.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Check Amazon. I ordered an awesome cat tree for only $120 - multi level sisal and carpet and 7' tall and got free shipping but I'm an Amazon Prime member. Amazon Prime is SO worth the $99 annual fee!!! I get upgraded overnight or expedited shipping on just about everything I order.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you had it long? I have Amazon Prime. I have looked there but there are alot of them on there and I haven't seen one with real carpet.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's a cat tree my hubby got for Tilly and Scooby, cool eh !!!


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

kittiesmom said:


> Here's a cat tree my hubby got for Tilly and Scooby, cool eh !!!



LOL! Now that's a real cat TREE! 

I know I order most of mine online and they love their current one I'm just wondering if anyone thinks the other one is better or if I should just try for both? They've never had carpet before so they'd probably enjoy that.


----------



## sherrymyra (Feb 23, 2014)

I ended up getting this one from Wayfair.

New Cat Condos Cat Playstation & Reviews | Wayfair

I hope she loves it.


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Howdy.

My baby has never liked the half circle ones either but he loves the little circle hammock ones and sleeps in them all the time. 

Picture below of the one I got
was about 130$ as well but this is in Aus.

I got one this one with the hoops because my friends cat adored it also.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Woah That's really intricate. I had a hammock once at the bottom of a cat tree but it wasn't like the ones there, the cats never touched it. 

Sherry- that looks just like the one I was thinking about  tell me if they like it!!

When I compare mine and the other one it seems like all mine has is a box and top perches. The other one has a box thing, tunnel, and the half circles which I thought cats like. I wish I could just return it if they don't like it -_-


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

They have ALOT of trees. Maybe I'll find an even better one if I go look.







this one at the front looks cool too. 

What about if I ask "is my surrender cat tree cat worthy enough? Or should I look at the cooler ones?"


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah that's the worse feeling V-paw, when they don't like it :<

We bought a bunch of toys for our baby (thankfully cheap) and he only has love for one in particularly.

Thankfully he adooores his cat tree though. Especially since we put it next to the bookshelf so he can trot along that to and watch everything from a high perch.

EDIT: Unfortunatley there is no way to tell whether or not they are going to like it. I wouldn't worry about it being "cool" it's just whether your cat likes those sorta things. I would look at things that he already likes to play/sleep on and try to find a tree that has similar things


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

I knew that the Devons generally loved high places that's why I opted for a really tall tree. I got the tree before I got the kitty and was lucky that he loved it


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmm... Well I know my cat loves baskets, high things, boxes, she deffenatly sleeps in flat things too but maybe that's all she has. They sometimes play with the hanging toys from the trees but I wouldn't make it a priority. Of course one of them likes climbing, all like scratching. There's 3 of them but one of my cats, who is the boss won't let anyone else on the house when she is on it usually. 

If they like baskets would they like half circles?


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

Try and find a tree that has those things then 

My breeder and friend (with a devon) all said they loved the circle hoop hammocks that I pictured so thats another reason I went with that one.


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe I should just go look at them maybe they'll have something perfect.

I just have a Tortie, dsh, and a dlh


----------



## V-paw (Mar 30, 2013)

I was looking online and this one seems just perfect too. (Not in that color)







$125
But it has some bad reviews :/


----------

